# Machine Mover Recommendations?



## Jelly (22 Jan 2021)

I've been made an offer on a large lathe (17×120) which is good enough to make me seriously consider moving up my timeline for acquiring one, but need to make sure my figures stack up (in so much as making things hard for oneself in the short term to bag a great deal ever can) before responding.

Problem is that getting it to the workshop involves access restrictions meaning it's a choice of either a large trailer (loaded to pretty much its full MAM) towed behind a narrow vehicle to come down the access road, or a hiab flatbed with a substantial reach to lift it over the bank from a side-road.

I looked at Landylift, but it's way above his maximum weight at about 4-4½ tonnes, definitely in the machine mover/general haulage with hiab kind of arena.

Can anyone recommend a machinery moving service who are amenable to working with those kinds of constraints and aren't ridiculously expensive?

Don't really want to let the opportunity pass by if it's feasible, but also aware that there's only a slim chance of making this work right now, and the feasibility of moving it at a reasonable price will make or break that.


----------



## Droogs (22 Jan 2021)

I can ask my BIL his company moved a whale for the smithsonian and a trex among other weird stuff all the time. but wont get hime until tomorrow


----------



## Jameshow (22 Jan 2021)

I know a guy in Keighley who has a 12t hiab lorry. 

Snowdon's if I remember correctly. 





__





Home - S.Snowden & Son


Our Services S.Snowden & Son – haulage contractor based in Keighley West Yorkshire offering nationwide transport services. 25 years experience providing professional haulage services using Hiabs and Moffett forlklifts moving goods throughout the United Kingdom. Hiab Hire Offering professional...



www.yorkshirehiabhire.co.uk





Might be worth a bell. 

Cheers James


----------



## Jelly (22 Jan 2021)

Thanks both, it's appreciated.


----------



## TFrench (22 Jan 2021)

We had a container delivered by a company in Hull called Ashcourt. The truck was ridiculous - last one we had they had to back into our yard and work right next to where the box was going, the second one the guy just parked on the road and swung it over our factory. I would imagine there's plenty of machine movers in Sheffield? Could be worth asking some of the used machine dealers if they recommend anyone?


----------



## Cabinetman (22 Jan 2021)

__





Hansard Haulage ~ Lift & Go | Specialist Haulage and Lifting Services | Contact


Hansard Haulage are a well established Lincolnshire firm offering UK-wide specialist haulage and lifting services including curtain-sider and side-loading services.



www.hansardhaulage.co.uk




These guys have a fleet of lorries with very heavy lifting built into them, I see them moving lathes and things all the time as they are just round the corner from me, not that far from where you are either jelly. Reputation for being obliging and useful Best of luck Ian


----------



## Jelly (23 Jan 2021)

TFrench said:


> I would imagine there's plenty of machine movers in Sheffield? Could be worth asking some of the used machine dealers if they recommend anyone?



There are, although I know from getting stuff quoted for work they're largely on the more expensive "move a whole factory in a day" side, and I'd rather not waste anyone's time knowing I'm going to have to be highly cost conscious.

Asking some of the local machine dealers isn't a bad shout, although I'd feel kinda cheeky.


----------



## Droogs (23 Jan 2021)

@Jelly spoke to BIL and he suggested Hansard for your part of the country


----------



## Jelly (23 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> @Jelly spoke to BIL and he suggested Hansard for your part of the country


Thanks for asking!


----------



## Jamesc (25 Jan 2021)

Give Steve Cox a call. He advertises on the Home Workshop site and specialises in this sort of thing 07836 736496 or email [email protected] 
I have used him to move a Bridgeport sized mill. He did a superb job and is a really nice guy.


----------



## TFrench (25 Jan 2021)

It's on the original post that its about 3 tons more than the landylift guy can handle...


----------



## Jamesc (25 Jan 2021)

Oops, missed that bit. It is still worth giving Steve a call though as he is 'in the business' so to speak and may well be able to advise. He is a very helpful guy.


----------



## Torx (25 Jan 2021)

I’ll vouch for Landylift, maybe it can be broken down to smaller parts.


----------



## TFrench (25 Jan 2021)

Knowing what Jelly is after, I assume its a DSG. In which case even if he stripped every nut and bolt you'd still need a 2 ton lift just for the bed.


----------



## Jelly (25 Jan 2021)

Thanks everyone!

Unfortunately circumstances have intervened over the weekend and I'm now in need of a new car; which takes this purchase from "not being the best idea right now" to "a catastrophically silly idea".

I have made a note of the recommendations however, as I will need them in the future.





TFrench said:


> Knowing what Jelly is after, I assume its a DSG.



That's a bingo!

I suspect 2 tonnes for a 120" bed and headstock combination casting stripped bare is probably still quite optimistic!

I have been told there are some similar sized Stankoimport "Type K" (precision quality made in Moscow, rather than ordinary quality from east of the Urals) lathes which might come up for sale later in the year, which would be a very interesting alternative to a DSG, with an independent 2hp motor on the apron to provide the feeds much like your HLV's design (only huge!).

However those don't look any lighter, apparently regardless of if you were in Moscow or Keighley, "more iron = more accurate" held true at the time.




Droogs said:


> I can ask my BIL his company moved a whale for the smithsonian and a trex among other weird stuff



I just re-read, clocked this properly and did a double take.

A Whale! That must have been one hell of a job to shift!

I still remember seeing the whale skeleton that Hull Maritime Museum has in their collection as a schoolboy and being in awe!


----------



## Droogs (25 Jan 2021)

Yeah but he still wont help carrying the shopping according to his missus


----------

